# Press lube?



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

What do you use to lube the ram and other moving parts of your loading press(es)? I have been thinking about using Dupont Teflon Multi-Use spray. It worked great for keeping my motorcycle chain lubed when I was still riding. I am curious if anyone knows how it would work as press lube?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Atroxus said:


> What do you use to lube the ram and other moving parts of your loading press(es)? I have been thinking about using Dupont Teflon Multi-Use spray. It worked great for keeping my motorcycle chain lubed when I was still riding. I am curious if anyone knows how it would work as press lube?


My Loadmaster likes lubricant in several places. Some have grease fittings and get GP Chassis lube. I have been using light gun oil in other places but decided to try something else that I used in my old clunker cars long long ago. I bought a bottle of STP oil treatment and put a small amount on the ram cylinder and a couple of other points. The system used to tell me it wanted more but now it just keeps on operating smoothly without asking for anything but brass powder primer and bullets.

Just remember a little bit goes a long way and it is realy slick.

tumbleweed


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

I use a touch of Amsoil.


----------

